# The Mid-Bass poll..



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

This is an assumed 3 way set up. Go!!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have honestly only ever heard the Dyn Esotar 6 in person but after all the reviews and deriving what the 10 incher from Dyn would sound like my pick and future upgrade would be the mw182. I can actually fit them this time but have no cash for it now of course. After going with a Morel 8 midbass (mw265), I really think that a larger midbass is the way to go. Some may disagree of course. I do want to hear all of the ones you listed but that's impossible up here unfortunately.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im actually thinking about getting the mw182's even though i have the anarchies and intimid8rs. maybe il do a test of all 3 in the car


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Esotar because it's pretty and my next choice for a component set besides the Morel Supremo


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

RE Audio XXX 6.5 woofers


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

I have the Dynaudio 182 in my Sienna van and they fit perfectly without cutting anything. I feed them 350w/each from an Arc Audio 300.4 in bridged mode and they are amazing. I have a Focal 16" sub in the back and I turn it off most of the time now. I will never go back to anything less than 8" for midbass in the future.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> im actually thinking about getting the mw182's even though i have the anarchies and intimid8rs. maybe il do a test of all 3 in the car


I would be VERY interested in that review



nickt said:


> I have the Dynaudio 182 in my Sienna van and they fit perfectly without cutting anything. I feed them 350w/each from an Arc Audio 300.4 in bridged mode and they are amazing. I have a Focal 16" sub in the back and I turn it off most of the time now. I will never go back to anything less than 8" for midbass in the future.


Agree 100% and I only have a Morel 8 that is WAY cheaper. I didn't have to cut anything either and the mounting diameter is the same for the mw182. I should be good and if my installer listened to me, the baffles will be able to be used for a set of mw182 too. Just need money.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

maybe i should edit the poll so you can select up to 2 choices


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Esotar 650 If price is no option.

Wish they made an 8" version.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Like nickt, I have a Sienna, and I have Anarchy's, but my install isn't complete as I can't fit my XO4's. I have towel mounted them and given the Anarchy's a listen, being fed about 140 RMS @ 8 Ohm and they're damn impressive but there's something in the 100Hz area that I'm not liking and I'm having a ***** of a time getting it ironed out. 

Having said that, I'm still ordering the MW182's in a few days. So give me a week or two and I'll give a comparison on them once I get my PDX-M12 in as well so I can free up my 500 RMS channels on my V9's for the MW182's.

Edited to add: Since I can't make the Integra XO4's work, I'll be replacing them with the L3V2 (I have a line on a set of used L3SE's I hope works out) and, once I can find a used set, the Morel Piccolo tweeter.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

why cant you get them to work?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Other: Vifa PL18, not because its the best but because I had heard them and fell in love. Then decided on a whim to run low end CDT's and now that im back into the game, you cant get the Vifa's anymore and it makes me sad.

Edit: herp derp not in a 3 way tho, i just learned how to read...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I already voted for what I would use if it were not for the physical restrictions (the Melodic Acoustic set) in my kick panels, but I would add the Illusion Audio C8 and the JL Audio ZR800-CW as additional choices that I would not hesitate to use.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Why no love for the Hertz Mille ML 1600?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd have to vote for FOCAL KRX 5ws and KRX3 165 woofer. Have yet to hear a better midbass.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I recently picked up a pair of PHD FB6.1 MB Pros.


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> maybe i should edit the poll so you can select up to 2 choices


I think you should, cause my 3-way will consist of the MW180 for midbass duties, and my esotar 650's (currently my midbass) will soon become my dedicated midrange

Sooo, can I say both? mw180 & esotar 650's are both great for midbass


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

edit*** MW 182's ^^^ lol


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> why cant you get them to work?


The one I have installed for my center fits great, but the left & right dash won't go without major cutting of the speaker mounting structure (i.e. the dash itself), and I'd have to top-mount the driver to the dash speaker cover in order to get it installed. The way it's tabbed to lock in place also would make it pretty impossible to cover it with grill cloth afterwards to make it look good.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

whichever driver can play flat to 80Hz without EQ. probably tends to be an 8". most 6.5's can't do it. 
although i have managed to get the sound to where i really like it with my plain old hat imagines on midbass duty. they really take a pounding.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> I already voted for what I would use if it were not for the physical restrictions (the Melodic Acoustic set) in my kick panels, but I would add the Illusion Audio C8 and the JL Audio ZR800-CW as additional choices that I would not hesitate to use.


Doh, how could I forget the Illusion C8. Can I change my vote?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> Doh, how could I forget the Illusion C8. Can I change my vote?


Sure lol

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Esotar 650 in a 2-way, incredible midrange that never muddies up and a driver that never shows stress even with nearly 1" of excursion. It's just an incredibly refined driver and will take tons of power. It was a very tough decision to "upgrade" to the 182s for me. My problem was that I bottomed them slightly a couple times. I had an unknown problem at the time and they were crossed over lower than what I had thought but they had close to 1" of throw before bottoming and sounded great all the way up to the limit. 

The MW182 is very versatile. It has a small profile and is only 3" deep. It can actually be easier to mount than the MW172. With low inductance, it will play fine well past it's beaming point, this is not a bandwidth limited midbass. I've tried it as a 2-way setup before just for fun and with the midrange shut off and the crossover point of 2khz, the system sounded good. The stage wandered, I'm assuming because of one side beaming more than the other. Their midrange is actually every bit as good and better than some 6.5s. Mine are highpassed at 60hz and my bridged 600/4 gives out before the speakers do. I run a high for a 3-way crossover point of 700hz for the midbass to midrange. It widens the stage and the 3.5" midrange have no visible movement at full volume. I've run subless with no highpass and I've never been able to find the physical limit of these but excursion gets pretty scary and I know they're only rated at 26mm peak to peak. I've run them about 3/4 volume but lost my nerve. Maybe I'll try it again with the door panels on so I can't see how I'm torturing them.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Whats your thoughts on running the [email protected]?IB,sealed or ported?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Peerless HDS-XLS8 discontinued, but not impossible to find


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

still cant believe theres no vote for the scan illuminator


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> still cant believe theres no vote for the scan illuminator


havent used it, can't vote on it


----------



## nelsondog (May 10, 2006)

Hey BuickGN...
I wonder if you would mind telling how you're using a stock HU? How do have it connected to your system? Hard wired by chance? You can send a PM if you like.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Whats your thoughts on running the [email protected]?IB,sealed or ported?


WinISD always suggests ported for those drivers, well actually every Dyn I've ever entered including the Esotar midrange suggests ported and most of their home bookshelf speakers of similar diameter and construction are ported. If I had the time I probably would have tried my 650s ported to make up for the lack of displacement. So while I have no experience with it, I think it's definitely worth trying. Dyns tend to be a little low on cone area so any little thing helps. For what it's worth the 172s and 650s have almost the same displacement.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Scanspeak Revelator 26w


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Zippy said:


> Why no love for the Hertz Mille ML 1600?


No doubt. I have two buddies that use these in their doors (2-way), & for a 6.5" it's the best I've heard. Can't imagine if they were in a 3-way. 

I was pretty impressed with the SLS8 when I had 'em in my doors. A set of ZR800's IB in the kicks were nasty!


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I voted for the illuminator. Just cause I felt bad for it. Lol
Had them in my car and they did a very good job in a 3 way. Can't really compare them to all others on the list though. Not enough experiance.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

My choice (from experience) would be the Focal Utopia 7w2, best midbass I've ever heard myself. They are about 8", but measure 7" where the basket is "square off. Sadly I can't fit them in my own car, 6,5" max because of competition rules (must use OEM placement/grilles). I've used the newer 6w2be as a second choice, but have just sold them and ordered a set of Dyn esotars. Never heard them, but I think they are the best option within the limitations (outer diameter and within the depth so they clear the window). 

I also have several bnib Hertz mille ml1600.3 (neo) drivers, so I will try a set to compare them to the Esotars when they arrive. Also against the Gladen Audio Aerospace 165PP.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm placing my vote for the JL ZR800


----------



## jonesy22645 (Oct 11, 2010)

my vote is the illusion audio c8


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Intims cuz they're in my garage and I can't wait to install them.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

haakono said:


> My choice (from experience) would be the Focal Utopia 7w2, best midbass I've ever heard myself. They are about 8", but measure 7" where the basket is "square off. Sadly I can't fit them in my own car, 6,5" max because of competition rules (must use OEM placement/grilles). I've used the newer 6w2be as a second choice, but have just sold them and ordered a set of Dyn esotars. Never heard them, but I think they are the best option within the limitations (outer diameter and within the depth so they clear the window).
> 
> I also have several bnib Hertz mille ml1600.3 (neo) drivers, so I will try a set to compare them to the Esotars when they arrive. Also against the Gladen Audio Aerospace 165PP.


I would love to see that comparison, looking forward to it. The Esotars are exceptional.


----------



## RedRaider (Mar 8, 2013)

I prefer to roll with the same "sonic signature" in my home setup, so I do not believe I should change my philosophy in my upcoming truck system:

DynAudio Esotar 110
DynAudio Esotar 430
DynAudio Esotec *MW182*
DynAudio Esotar 1200

I just wish that DynAudio made a Esotar version of the MW182....


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I avoided the esotar for the same reason I ditched using the L6SE's for Midbass. Less than 3.5mm of linear one way xmax for either one means you can't cross them lower than 100hz without going past 10% distortion.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I avoided the esotar for the same reason I ditched using the L6SE's for Midbass. Less than 3.5mm of linear one way xmax for either one means you can't cross them lower than 100hz without going past 10% distortion.


L6se has 9mm one way excursion.......


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Not linear. Mine were the ones that were Klippel tested, brand new. 3.2mm one way xmax before it exceeded 10% distortion. Esotar's tested at 3.6mm but has less cone area, and comes out about the same in displacement at 10% distortion as the L6SE'S.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I avoided the esotar for the same reason I ditched using the L6SE's for Midbass. Less than 3.5mm of linear one way xmax for either one means you can't cross them lower than 100hz without going past 10% distortion.


Is that how the L6SE is rated, 10% distortion? I only ask because the Esotar is rated pretty low too, 4.5mm one way I think. I don't know how the Dyns are rated but I had them at or past their xmech which is 21mm p-p. They sounded awesome and I was stunned when I played them with the door panel off and saw they had practically 1" of excursion at full tilt. It was a scary amount of excursion. However, they always sounded excellent. No audible distortion. They never sounded strained. The midrange never muddied up. My point being they were way past xmax and sounded great. Did you try the L6 out before getting rid of it? I'm just curious if they're conservatively rated or not or if yours had audible distortion. 

I went to the 182s for the same reason lol. I exceeded xmech twice on the 650 and decided it was time to go larger especially considering it's a 3-way now. In its defense the highpass was way lower than I meant for it to be and I was running 120w more than it was rated for.

Jus saw your last post, forget everything I said. So you are going by 10% as measured by the Klippel. Those were my 650s that were Klippeled. If I knew then what I know now I would have asked Erin to push them harder to see how quickly distortion rises after that initial 10%. The first time they clacked I was very surprised because I always thought there would be some kind of audible warning before hard bottoming. What are you currently running?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Still have the L6SE's, they'll be going in my wife's new car. Currently using them for my deadening testing. They probably do 9mm one way xmech, but I have room for bigger. I'm actually done with the neon, my next vehicle will be a heavy duty truck, so ill be using scanspeak revelators, the 10" aluminum cone versions. 9mm linear one way xmax, 16mm one way xmech.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Still have the L6SE's, they'll be going in my wife's new car. Currently using them for my deadening testing. They probably do 9mm one way xmech, but I have room for bigger. I'm actually done with the neon, my next vehicle will be a heavy duty truck, so ill be using scanspeak revelators, the 10" aluminum cone versions. 9mm linear one way xmax, 16mm one way xmech.


i wanted to use those but i dont think they will fit in my 300zx lol. still wondering if i should get the mw182's and try to squeeze them in


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol, I can fit them in my neon if I cut enough metal, but I'm over the neon. Too many maintenance parts discontinued for it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

the hole is about 7.5 inches in diameter. you think i can fit the dyn mw182?

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/iamskizer/C360_2013-11-14-17-04-08-7481_zps90196898.jpg


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Mounting hole is 7.68". So close.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> Mounting hole is 7.68". So close.


what about the total outer diameter?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

9.41" outside diameter.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

i love my morel h8.1's. they've been able to handle everything i throw at them. with little modification, i actually fit in them in my doors, but i have plans to put them in the kickpanels this spring. that's where the vifa pl18s currently reside, and trust me the morel is much better. provided you have the cutout for this, i recommend it for doors as they are very shallow. ive said it before, but i really dont understand why there's not too many people using them?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Illusion Audio C8 
PHD FB 6.1 PRO
PHD FB 8.1


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ugh. now its a debate for me to go with the dyn 182's or the illusion c8. anyone know if you can get the c8's without the crossovers and tweeters?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I dont think so. I called and tried to order just the mids, they said they can't
Breakup the set. I was told by another person that works at orca design
You can. So who knows. Most likely you have to buy thr set, thats in the $1,200
And up range.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> ugh. now its a debate for me to go with the dyn 182's or the illusion c8. anyone know if you can get the c8's without the crossovers and tweeters?


What about the 22w revelators?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

customaudioman said:


> I dont think so. I called and tried to order just the mids, they said they can't
> Breakup the set. I was told by another person that works at orca design
> You can. So who knows. Most likely you have to buy thr set, thats in the $1,200
> And up range.


Seems strange.. what if you should damage one of the mids, will they only sell you a complete new set with all four drivers and crossovers? If so, they run a pretty ****ty business practice.. However good their products might be.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> ugh. now its a debate for me to go with the dyn 182's or the illusion c8. anyone know if you can get the c8's without the crossovers and tweeters?


Yes, you can.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

I would never have thought of running a driver with that low of qts in a door...



brett said:


> i love my morel h8.1's. they've been able to handle everything i throw at them. with little modification, i actually fit in them in my doors, but i have plans to put them in the kickpanels this spring. that's where the vifa pl18s currently reside, and trust me the morel is much better. provided you have the cutout for this, i recommend it for doors as they are very shallow. ive said it before, but i really dont understand why there's not too many people using them?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> What about the 22w revelators?


i think theyre to deep :/ i really want to try them though.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

brett said:


> i love my morel h8.1's. they've been able to handle everything i throw at them. with little modification, i actually fit in them in my doors, but i have plans to put them in the kickpanels this spring. that's where the vifa pl18s currently reside, and trust me the morel is much better. provided you have the cutout for this, i recommend it for doors as they are very shallow. ive said it before, but i really dont understand why there's not too many people using them?



when I think of Morel I think of bad Klippel. I believe they've since, fixed this issue but I have no way to verify.

Ronald Reagan said, "Trust, but verify" and that's my hypothetical about why the Morel isn't more widely circulated on the board.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

and what about the Gladen shallow 8" that they replace the floor subs in the Beemers?


is that a possible, since it's a step up from the Earthquake SWS but not as costly as the Carbon?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't know how big of a step up (if any) the Gladens are from a SWS.. They are fairly cheap drivers both in price and design. I've installed a set of these in my sisters VW Passat (ONE LINE 200, 2-way) with 8" and tweeters, and I used to have a SWS8 as a front sub in a former car. I've heard a lot of Gladen sets, all the way from one and RS line up to Aerospace, but not at all that impressed with the One series set.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks, Gladen sort of looked like a German quality item, you know them Germans are pretty good at making drivers.

so Gladen isn't all that, huh? I had them in the MB Quart/Canton category but I'll drop 'em down a couple pegs on the ol' skin-o-meter.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

They sale some nice amps never have tried their speakers...



cajunner said:


> thanks, Gladen sort of looked like a German quality item, you know them Germans are pretty good at making drivers.
> 
> so Gladen isn't all that, huh? I had them in the MB Quart/Canton category but I'll drop 'em down a couple pegs on the ol' skin-o-meter.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I haven't heard the Ones, but the Aerospace's in Steve's car sound ****ing fantastic. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

Shadowmarx said:


> I would never have thought of running a driver with that low of qts in a door...


you know, i hadn't considered this driver until it was suggested to me by another member who had a pair for sale. i was curious enough to try them out and they have worked great. first installed in my sts with no attempt to seal the door and now in my malibu with a fairly well sealed door and both ways have been impressive. they currently have a little peak in 120-160 range, but that's taken care of. i have run them with no lo pass and was impressed with them.

i have plans on putting them in my kicks this spring, so i'll let you know how they do in that application when it happens.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

cajunner said:


> so Gladen isn't all that, huh? I had them in the MB Quart/Canton category but I'll drop 'em down a couple pegs on the ol' skin-o-meter.


Well that was not what I was implying, but when a complete component set with 2 mids, 2 tweeters and midrange is in the same price bracket as a single SWS subwoofer (at least over here), their budget design shows through.

You can buy 7 of these sets for the price of a 2-way Aerospace component set, so don't compare apples with oranges please  

Myself, I just bought a brand new set of Esotar 650s, that I will put up against a pair of 6,5" Gladen Aerospace drivers and keep the best ones in my install.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

yes sir, the problem may be the way the lines are quality distributed. I remember Grizz lamenting the way they separated the tiers in dealer supplied audio systems, with the bottom line being atrocious, middle line being just barely acceptable, and top tier being the best thing since sliced bread. 

I get lost in German Maestro's tier representation too, not understanding which of their EV, QM, EA, or ME or whatever, lines is the top one and how they distributed down.

Sounds like Aerospace is the shizznit, though.

Hopefully it's a little better than the Massive 2XL/3XL thing, as well...


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Several of the largest European makers have vast difference from the bottom to the top lines. For the price of the top Focal 6,5" component system, you could buy about 25 sets of their cheapest coaxials.

Gladen is a bit difficult to comprehend in it self, because what used to be Audio System before, that made everything from cheap speakers to premium amps, like the Twister line, now is divided into 3 brand names. Audio System, Gladen audio and Mosconi

Audio System Europe GmbH Distributors: The Official Site

Where Audio System makes lower end speakers and amps, Gladen make everything from OEM replacement speakers to high end component systems.. and several lines of amps and subs. While Mosconi makes just electronics, no speakers. But amps from mid-level to premium to high-end.

Still, they are all the same company when you look at the big picture.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

haakono said:


> Several of the largest European makers have vast difference from the bottom to the top lines. For the price of the top Focal 6,5" component system, you could buy about 25 sets of their cheapest coaxials.
> 
> Gladen is a bit difficult to comprehend in it self, because what used to be Audio System before, that made everything from cheap speakers to premium amps, like the Twister line, now is divided into 3 brand names. Audio System, Gladen audio and Mosconi
> 
> ...


I saw where someone had put Gladen's shallow 8" above the Earthquake in a BMW install with the floor enclosures, in terms of quality of sound, of course I can't place where I saw it, but I believed it probably because there is some Earthquake product that is almost, flea market typical and then there's some neat stuff too.

I haven't seen too many other shallow 8" bass drivers to plug into a door spot that has depth issues, that are out there.

Maybe the Bose versions, or some of the other OEM subs?

I'd like to know that if you have shallow depth requirements, you didn't just miss out on Gladen's product because it's not talked up much. It's like Phass or Precision or Brax, you don't see those because it's priced out of the range, but I thought the Gladen was reasonable?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> L6se has 9mm one way excursion.......


He's talking linear throw. Measured by the Klippel. That's the distortion parameter. Essentially saying that the driver's excursion at 10% THD is limited to 3.2mm one-way. In this case, due to the suspsension. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...126847-hybrid-audio-l6se-klippel-testing.html


What this means to you can vary. If you aren't crossing it low, then it's less of a problem. If you are, then it's something to keep in mind. Being that it's dominated by the suspension, the rate of falloff in this particular distortion parameter is about 6dB/octave, centered on the driver's resonant frequency (Fs). This also means that the rate of increased distortion is 6dB/octave above Fs. Basically, if you cross it below Fs, your THD is going to increase more and more, the lower you cross it. When I get a chance to view the graphs (can't from work, which is thick with irony as they are my own graphs, lol) then I can try to speak a bit more to this. The key thing I personally would take away from this is that as a dedicated midbass, this driver may be less suited for the task than one with more linear throw. 1mm here or there won't make enough of a difference IMO to matter, but when you go beyond that, clean throw does matter. If you want to move volumes of air, you need surface area and excursion. Volume is a function of area*depth. Where depth is xmax. If depth is low, then obviously you have less volume.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> He's talking linear throw. Measured by the Klippel. That's the distortion parameter. Essentially saying that the driver's excursion at 10% THD is limited to 3.2mm one-way. In this case, due to the suspsension.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...126847-hybrid-audio-l6se-klippel-testing.html
> 
> 
> What this means to you can vary. If you aren't crossing it low, then it's less of a problem. If you are, then it's something to keep in mind. Being that it's dominated by the suspension, the rate of falloff in this particular distortion parameter is about 6dB/octave, centered on the driver's resonant frequency (Fs). This also means that the rate of increased distortion is 6dB/octave above Fs. Basically, if you cross it below Fs, your THD is going to increase more and more, the lower you cross it. When I get a chance to view the graphs (can't from work, which is thick with irony as they are my own graphs, lol) then I can try to speak a bit more to this. The key thing I personally would take away from this is that as a dedicated midbass, this driver may be less suited for the task than one with more linear throw. 1mm here or there won't make enough of a difference IMO to matter, but when you go beyond that, clean throw does matter. If you want to move volumes of air, you need surface area and excursion. Volume is a function of area*depth. Where depth is xmax. If depth is low, then obviously you have less volume.


yeah someone posted that before. curious as to what drive you would pick though


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My vote is going to go for the JL 8" midbass. 
*Disclaimer: I am affiliated with Team JL through Mark Eldridge's MSE group. That said, if I don't like it, it doesn't stay in my car. I make no money off my affiliations. And I won't sacrifice my pleasure to wave a flag (notice "Team JL" isn't in my signature ). They just flat out do the job. For me to stay with any single component for more than few months is saying a lot. 

The reason I say that is they have about 8-9mm of linear throw (klippel verified). Their xmech is uknown to me (they may list this). I do know that I've POUNDED on these woofers to the point where I am expecting the cone to jump out of the basket but yet they are still taking a lickin'. If you've heard my car in the past couple months, you know this as I probably put your ears on red alert with the volume (not necessarily a good thing, lol). 

I had a set of the Scan 18wu's and I like them very much. But, when it comes to pure low end response, you need surface area. Additionally, I honest to goodness liken the JL to a pro audio mid in many regards. It seems to have a different tonal signature compared to some of the other drivers I've tried. This could be cone induced (seriously, seriously doubt it given they're crossed below 200hz), but my guess is that the motor and suspension would tell the better story here, given their application. 

I would be interested in trying some of the other 8" options, but not enough to pluck my JL's out of the kicks.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> My vote is going to go for the JL 8" midbass.
> *Disclaimer: I am affiliated with Team JL through Mark Eldridge's MSE group.
> 
> The reason I say that is they have about 8-9mm of linear throw (klippel verified). Their xmech is uknown to me (they may list this). I do know that I've POUNDED on these woofers to the point where I am expecting the cone to jump out of the basket but yet they are still taking a lickin'. If you've heard my car in the past couple months, you know this as I probably put your ears on red alert with the volume (not necessarily a good thing, lol).
> ...


since you added that little disclaimer, what would be your second choice


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> yeah someone posted that before.


I copied someone's post?!? 

My bad. I didn't notice it had been answerd. :blush:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> since you added that little disclaimer, what would be your second choice


I can't say for sure. TBH, none have really appealed to me enough to look in to. When I say I'd be interested in trying them, I mean more along the lines of testing them out and seeing what the performance *really* is.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> I copied someone's post?!?
> 
> My bad. I didn't notice it had been answerd. :blush:


step up your forum game bro haha. but someone mentioned the whole 10% distortion thing a few days ago


----------



## Bloodyjames (Dec 7, 2013)

Well CDT does make some good midbass speakers, ES-06 in general. But they tend to get expensive.


----------

